# camera



## subhransu123 (Apr 25, 2009)

can any one suggest me that which one is better in between digital cam and handycam in the range of 22000??????
and plz plz give the model no of the better camera in this range.


----------



## k4ce (Apr 25, 2009)

prices vary from city to city and depends on where u buy them (store) ... but in this price range i can definately tell u that going in for a camera will be better .... cos if u do go in for a handycam , it will not take good still pictures ... handycams in the 45k plus range can only take good high res still shots ... so it wud be better to go for a still cam ... one of my favourites , cannon powershot SX10IS .... shud be within your budget


----------



## uppalpankaj (Apr 25, 2009)

Go for Canon SX110IS or Sony DSC W220


----------

